
Show HN: Rime.co – Never miss an update - girishnayak
https://rime.co/@taylorswift13
======
girishnayak
I am co-founder of Rime. Rime is a social content aggregator, it pull together
users social contents shared on multiple platforms to one place. Here is an
example of user profile [https://rime.co/@girish](https://rime.co/@girish) We
believe that everyone is an artist and internet is a platform which allows
users (brands/individuals) to showcase their creation through various apps.
Rime helps users to sync all of their content in one unified timeline. Which
will help their friends and followers to get every singel update. It’s also an
initiative towards supporting openweb and content sharing networks to give
utmost reach to the contents, creators (authors) and providers (platforms).

You can also use rime as a tool to create profiles of others. Rime users can
create anybody’s guest profile (If they are not in Rime), by connecting social
media accounts of people whom they want to follow. For example
[https://rime.co/@google](https://rime.co/@google) . It is like Wikipedia for
social networks which will be moderated by the community.

Currently, people are not actively using platforms like vine, Flickr, tumblr
etc, since they don’t get proper visibility for contents. Every time they need
to share content explicitly to facebook to get the visibility that’s a
cumbersome process and time consuming. Rime is a disruptive Idea which can
encourage people to use various content creation platform since we can bring
those content under one profile and enhance the visibility.

We are trying to make true open web platform to the internet. Where content
reach can not be controlled by anyone. Whatever people are sharing will reach
to the followers.

~~~
adventured
Most of this site is extremely disingenuous.

eg: [https://rime.co/@WarrenBuffett](https://rime.co/@WarrenBuffett)

"Created October 2015"

He's listed under "Featured Users"

You're apparently taking his profile image from Twitter, while also making it
seem like he's a user of the site.

You're direct linking to his profile image here:

[https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/3599636117/8468a03db84e...](https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/3599636117/8468a03db84ec4211c3efeba18ac3925.png)

And then manipulating the look of it. That's most likely against Twitter's
terms of service.

I get what you're trying to fake in doing all of that, including how careful
you were to frame it in terms of wording and appearance. It comes across as
slimy.

~~~
timdavila
I left with the same feelings. I clicked on "This is a guest user" expecting
some sort of explanation about guest users, but instead I get redirected to
some strange page with different branding.
[http://imgur.com/fiLeSBk](http://imgur.com/fiLeSBk)

Very unclear as to what I'm supposed to do here so I left the page.

~~~
suvozit
Actually their is an explanation but I have accidentally kept it for the
loggedin users. I will fix this soon.

But here is the preview:

> What is a guest account?

> When a brand/person we like is not in a platform we miss their update. But
> its not the case here, you can create your beloved brand/personality and
> follow their updates. And when anyone like or comment on them we send them a
> tweet through our twitter bot
> ([https://twitter.com/rimebot](https://twitter.com/rimebot)) to let them
> know :)

> I want to be a moderator

> It's still in development stage so if you are interested to be a moderator
> drop us a mail guest.moderator@rime.co.

------
techaddict009
Co-incidently we are making something similar and going to launch soon.

What are all platform you are aggregating content from as of now?

Website is not loading so couldnt not check anything.

~~~
techaddict009
One more query. Is it paid tool or free?

~~~
suvozit
Its a free tool, the sync server is little jammed for now. But it will notify
you when its synced.

------
girishnayak
Its really great to got more than 300 signups in a day with couple of request
for verified account. Thanks to Betalist and hackernews!

------
kitwalker12
Wait. Is this WUPHF from The Office

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL1z1ZHD0K4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL1z1ZHD0K4)

------
suvozit
Boom Shakalaka.. Rime just got featured in betalist. We are invite only if you
don't want to be in queue, join through betalist link

[http://betalist.com/startups/rime](http://betalist.com/startups/rime)

